# 15 signs you are Immature - Will you admit to any of these?



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

1. Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions

I'd hazard that a lot of people do this one and never admit it (because... it's not them!). I think I was pretty bad with this when I was a kid. Yet, it could go opposite where I'd take too much responsibility for things, too... like I had trouble recognizing what was in my control and what wasn't, in general. I'll be brave and say it is still a struggle on some level, for B3LIAL's sake.  This one is what I'd be most embarrassed about.

5. Being Unaware of How You Affect Others

This is another one that was really bad when I was younger. In my mid-twenties, I finally tipped into a more conscious awareness of tact.

7. Enjoying Aggravating Others

Guilty. 

15. Dismissing Others' Feelings

In not-so-great moments, I can be impatient and annoyed by other's people's feelings, even when it means making things worse...


...looking at this list together paints quite a picture. lol


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Miharu said:


> I’m sure that is a weakness for many Thinkers. We tend to be more callous. Or if not, we at least expect others to be as .. what’s the word, unbothered? But it isn’t always the case, and so,* feelings get hurt and then we don’t care*.


Dat delicious evil lol


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Squirt said:


> 1. Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions
> 
> I'd hazard that a lot of people do this one and never admit it (because... it's not them!). I think I was pretty bad with this when I was a kid. Yet, it could go opposite where I'd take too much responsibility for things, too... like I had trouble recognizing what was in my control and what wasn't, in general. I*'ll be brave and say it is still a struggle on some level, for B3LIAL's sake*.  This one is what I'd be most embarrassed about.
> 
> ...


Thanks boo


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

2- "Needing To Be The Center of Attention" I can fall into this behavior sometimes but not because I feel the need to criticize and tear others down to make myself feel better but because a combination of situations, personality attributes, moods, and insecurity that makes me succumb to this. This often can come down to my insecurities because oftentimes in conversation, I will tend to talk about myself a lot and unintentionally turn the discussion into a monologue. I don't do this out of intentional selfishness or because I don't care about who I'm talking too but because I'm so passionate about my own interests and a lot of my confidence is tied to them and my knowledge of them. And this confidence and willing to share what I know and love is a way for me to hide my insecurities and self-doubt. A lot of this in general is because I am on the autism spectrum. I will also try to draw attention to myself often when I'm a conversation with a very large group of people because I find these kind of conversations to be very overwhelming so I often attempt to get the attention of a large portion of the group as a means to slow things down a bit and fight off the sensory overload. Also if you ask me to do something that I naturally excel at like singing, then I will keep going and never shut up as long you stay entertained. 

5- "Being Unaware of How You Affect Others" This used to be a prominent issue for me when I had a harder time being in tune with the emotions and needs of others but I think I've considerably improved in this area since then over the last few years.

13- "Being A Sore Loser" This can definitely be me sometimes. I am someone that tends to be VERY competitive. Especially at the things that I love and have a natural aptitude for. As a result, I hate losing and it can be very difficult at times for me to take a loss without being salty and bitter when it comes to events, competitions, and situations that I worked so hard for to win, only to come up short in the end.

15- "Dismissing Others Feelings" This can also very much be me sometimes. Usually if someone has an opinion that I strongly disagree with and doesn't have very many strong arguments to support that opinions. While I usually try to keep an open mind and entertain different points of view, that doesn't mean that I'll respect every single existing thought and opinion, especially if I find it to be complete nonsense. This will make me much more likely to disregard the emotions of these kind of people due to my lack of respect for them.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Dat delicious evil lol


You’re not supposed to be proud of it, just so you know. 😂


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Miharu said:


> You’re not supposed to be proud of it, just so you know. 😂


I know. It depends though. If people feel genuine hurt about something significant, I'm more than willing to care. But it's when they bitch about "being offended" than I'm like "meh". Especially seeing as these snowflakes will demand you stop expressing anything because of their "right" not to be offended. lol.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> I know. It depends though. If people feel genuine hurt about something significant, I'm more than willing to care. But it's when they bitch about "being offended" than I'm like "meh". Especially seeing as these snowflakes will demand you stop expressing anything because of their "right" not to be offended. lol.


I understand. I sometimes don’t care if someone is offended either, most especially if they’re wrong anyway. You can give your opinions and I will either respect them or not. Some opinions simply suck or is flat out wrong. I hate when someone says buT tHiS iS mY oPiNioN—well, it’s wrong.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Miharu said:


> I understand. I sometimes don’t care if someone is offended either, most especially if they’re wrong anyway. You can give your opinions and I will either respect them or not. Some opinions simply suck or is flat out wrong. I hate when someone says buT tHiS iS mY oPiNioN—*well, it’s wrong.*


HAHA absolutely. That made me LOL. I've never seen this much INTJness coming from a person lol.


----------



## Clarkel XVII (Oct 12, 2020)

4 definitlely... i got some things that I look at now like; "wtf... why did I even buy that?"


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I only positive 7 out of 15 so that means I pass and am mature.


56710111415​


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Not admitting I'm wrong is probably my biggest pitfall on that list... I can be pretty argumentative (also see #12) and I tend to think I'm smarter than I probably am haha.

Name-calling... I try not to but sometimes I lose control.

Not taking criticism well... yeah that one's kind of hard when they're wrong and I'm right


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions: *No*, but what exactly is responsibility is another question.
Needing To Be The Center Of Attention: *No*, although I feel urge for it from time to time.
Not Admitting You're Wrong: *No*, I would in fact admire you for being my conqueror.
Irresponsible Spending Habits: *No*, maybe I should thank my strict upbringing, but I never had any issues with due rents and such.
Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others: *No*, I am usually very cautious to notice even discrete signals these days.
Name-Calling Others: *No*, if I Name-Call someone, issue is within myself, related to an unresolved problem.
Enjoying Aggravating Others: *No*
Over-Sharing On Social Media: *No*, I never use facebook except for replying to a few PMs once a week.
Wanting To Be The "Alpha": *No*, coercive force is wrong.
Not Taking Criticism Well: *Yes*, I am actually very sensitive due to the fact that everything I ever do and everything I ever say is related to myself. I very rarely present anything worthwhile, except novels and goofy theories. On the other hand, I got better taking criticism, but it is still a weak spot.
Feeling Entitled To Someone's Affections: *No*, but due to childhood issues, I sometimes want a person to help me with something just from the fact that the same person is good at it, and I just need it done now.
Always Picking/Engaging In Fights: *No*, I dislike drama and would never start drama myself.
Being A Sore Loser: *No*, I am not your rival in anything, I am in fact here to loose, I am a trophy and I want you to disprove my own improved theory, own me with rationalism or go home.
Passive Aggressiveness: *No*, If I know you being an ass, I sometimes also frankly call you out being an ass, and why, and where..., with reason and arguments.
Dismissing Others' Feelings: *No*, generally..., but there are too many exceptions to be listed here.

I got mostly no..., maybe I am a bit mature after all.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

It is hit or miss on the opinion on some of them. No on almost all with the exception of what I see as just cause.

Meaning...
I do not like bullies, manipulative people or abusers (emotional, mental or physical). It might take me a moment to figure out if someone(people) fit into that category. If it is targeted at me- I will pack them a lunch eventually and hand them a bottle of accelerator wrapped in a bow. Watch them douse their self with it and open the door for them as they run outside into 









Directed at other people ~ I will hand them a lighter. Most of the time I will sit back with a slight twitch of my lips and smoke a cigarette... they do it enough- I will give them their ambience and watch them bump into the flames









or me(my family) and others and they are a menace to society.... well it could provoke the extreme side of me. I guess this is considered immature. _shrugs_ I do it when provoked - it is NOT my natural behavior. Bringing my demons to the surface in a negative way can cause the immature side to flare. At this point my halo is mangled, rusted and somewhere at the bottom of the Atlantic ocean. I will dive for it and fix it after





99.9% of the time I let Karma do the work. 

Edit: After a moment of thought/reflection... I realize it is not immature. I make my intentions known/clear up front. Some that are too egotistical and run off evil intent are just to cocky to pay attention.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

1. Not taking respnsibility for your actions.

I know inside it's my fault for a lot of things. When other people get blamed for it though, I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I am extremely mature (read over-ripe), but before I go with that let me check this out and see:


B3LIAL said:


> What Are Common Signs Of Immaturity? 15 Traits That Mean You Have Some Growing Up To Do, According To Reddit
> 
> 
> Whether or not we want to admit it, everyone can be a little immature from time to time — like inadvertently giggling at a fart or playing a dumb, harmless prank on a friend. But there's a huge difference between having occasional moments of…
> ...


1. *Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions*
No way. I'm posting this and I don't care how you take it.

2. *Needing To Be The Center Of Attention*
What do you think this post is all about? See #5.

3. *Not Admitting You're Wrong*
I admit it. You're wrong.

4. *Irresponsible Spending Habits*
I'm spending my time posting this, aren't I?

5. *Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others*
That's the last time I masturbate nekkid in front of my picture window.

6. *Name-Calling Others*
You are great posters here. I've seen worse. _$)%#$_#

7. *Enjoying Aggravating Others*
I love the sound of fingernails across a chalkboard. Imagine that.

8. *Over-Sharing On Social Media*
See #5. Next time I'll take away the lamp I had shining on me.

9. *Wanting To Be The "Alpha"*
I admit it. I'm a zeta male wishing I were alpha.

10. *Not Taking Criticism Well*
I can take any criticism at all cuz I know you are wrong.

11. *Feeling Entitled To Someone's Affections*
If you really loved  me you wouldn't say that.

12. *Always Picking/Engaging In Fights*
You only say that because I hate you. 

13. *Being A Sore Loser*
See #10 and #3. Grumpf.

14. *Passive Aggressiveness *
See #13.

15. *Dismissing Others' Feelings*
And you thought I thought you thought I thought you thought I mattered.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

4/15

My fatal flaws are:
1.After I have my bills paid, I spend foolish
2. Over sharing on FB (to some degree) 
3. Sore loser
4. Can be Dismissive (depending) 

I didn’t really relate to other stuff though.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

1 & 10 are the two I might have problems with.

But with #1 its like I often maybe don't see myself in control of situations enough to take responsibility.

And with #10, I can take criticism if I think the other person has a valid point. I can also take criticism if I simply don't value what the other person has to say.


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

@BigApplePi Bwahaha. Thanx fo da laff.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

1. *Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions*
I do blame myself quite a lot, but I also often feel disempowered and lacking independence or control, so perhaps I'm not too good at taking responsibility.

2. *Needing To Be The Center Of Attention*
Too much of a loner for that really.

3. *Not Admitting You're Wrong*
I will if I think I am wrong, it can just be hard to recognize when you are.

4. *Irresponsible Spending Habits*
I don't think so, I was raised to value saving and be frugal, but if I'm buying stuff for others... well then, I end up wanting to spoil them a bit so I can maybe overspend then.

5. *Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others*
Nope. I focus heavily on that.

6. *Name-Calling Others*
I really do try to avoid that, I'll be a jerk in other ways.

7. *Enjoying Aggravating Others*
I don't think I'm much of a troll. And if I do try to troll it's either against other trolls or it's too silly (I think) to be taken seriously - I'm trying to make them laugh more than annoy them.

8. *Over-Sharing On Social Media*
I probably do this a bit, though not if people I know IRL are on it.

9. *Wanting To Be The "Alpha"*
Do I seem like the sorta guy who cares about appearing the most masculine, or shuns his own femininity for that sake?

10. *Not Taking Criticism Well*
It can be difficult, but it really depends on how it's done I suppose. Some people are much better at getting through to me than others.

11. *Feeling Entitled To Someone's Affections*
I do get lowkey sad if feelings aren't mutually held, but that's about it.

12. *Always Picking/Engaging In Fights*
I don't go looking for them. I question people's reasoning on things every now and then though, if that counts.

13. *Being A Sore Loser*
Nah, I don't take losses all that seriously if it was all fair and square.

14. *Passive Aggressiveness *
Yeah, I can definitely be passive-aggressive. Probably one of my bigger problems on this list.

15. *Dismissing Others' Feelings*
It's actually quite hard for me to do that if I'm their emotional space. I guess it makes me try to avoid too much contact.



So yeah, definitely immature. Need to go back to school. Hahaha 🤗


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hexigoon said:


> So yeah, definitely immature. Need to go back to school.


Never mind. You are on your way.


1. *Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions*
I do blame myself quite a lot, but I also often feel disempowered and lacking independence or control, so perhaps I'm not too good at taking responsibility.
Faulting oneself is a start. Everyone makes mistakes though.

2. *Needing To Be The Center Of Attention*
Too much of a loner for that really.
One doesn't have to be alpha #1. Just interact somewhere and there's a belonging.

3. *Not Admitting You're Wrong*
I will if I think I am wrong, it can just be hard to recognize when you are.
Check the other guy out. There's often a germ of truth.

4. *Irresponsible Spending Habits*
I don't think so, I was raised to value saving and be frugal, but if I'm buying stuff for others... well then, I end up wanting to spoil them a bit so I can maybe overspend then.
Be careful what happens.

5. *Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others*
Nope. I focus heavily on that.
Good. 

6. *Name-Calling Others*
I really do try to avoid that, I'll be a jerk in other ways.
I was saying, "Everyone makes mistakes."

7. *Enjoying Aggravating Others*
I don't think I'm much of a troll. And if I do try to troll it's either against other trolls or it's too silly (I think) to be taken seriously - I'm trying to make them laugh more than annoy them.
I can identify with that, lol.

8. *Over-Sharing On Social Media*
I probably do this a bit, though not if people I know IRL are on it.
Again, be careful.

9. *Wanting To Be The "Alpha"*
Do I seem like the sorta guy who cares about appearing the most masculine, or shuns his own femininity for that sake?
Good for you. We all have both traits.

10. *Not Taking Criticism Well*
It can be difficult, but it really depends on how it's done I suppose. Some people are much better at getting through to me than others.
That's for sure. How do we separate constructive well meaning versus just griping or ill-temper?

11. *Feeling Entitled To Someone's Affections*
I do get lowkey sad if feelings aren't mutually held, but that's about it.
Well, thems the breaks.

12. *Always Picking/Engaging In Fights*
I don't go looking for them. I question people's reasoning on things every now and then though, if that counts.
Disputes are okay, but can the other guy handle it?

13. *Being A Sore Loser*
Nah, I don't take losses all that seriously if it was all fair and square.
One can learn from losses. Painful though. I have to expect some.

14. *Passive Aggressiveness *
Yeah, I can definitely be passive-aggressive. Probably one of my bigger problems on this list.
Me too. I can do that without realizing it. Perhaps need a friend to point that out.

15. *Dismissing Others' Feelings*
It's actually quite hard for me to do that if I'm their emotional space. I guess it makes me try to avoid too much contact.
I'd have to think about that. Maybe it's a case of paying attention to other's feelings. They do count.

Good thread!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> I am extremely mature (read over-ripe), but before I go with that let me check this out and see:
> 
> 
> 1. *Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions*
> ...











I always enjoy reading your posts. If I could I would give it...two likes.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I always enjoy reading your posts.


You're laughing. "You must be making fun of me", he said suspiciously.



ENIGMA2019 said:


> If I could I would give it...two likes.


Two likes = one love. Hmm. Now if only I could find a way to take advantage.

Anyway, thanks (I think).
Anyway2, there must be a lot more ways to be immature. Maybe we could go beyond those 15?


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> What Are Common Signs Of Immaturity? 15 Traits That Mean You Have Some Growing Up To Do, According To Reddit
> 
> 
> Whether or not we want to admit it, everyone can be a little immature from time to time — like inadvertently giggling at a fart or playing a dumb, harmless prank on a friend. But there's a huge difference between having occasional moments of…
> ...


1. Refusing to take responsability for your actions and blame others for everything -> No, I learned long ago that my life is my responsability. Not my parents', not my friends', mine. I can take advice, but ultimately I make the decision. I won't let others influence or pressure me.

I'm not saying I'm immune to influence, I think people who think of themselves as immune to influence are easy to influence, but ultimately I think about it and make the decision because I want it, I think it through, if it makes sense to me and if it's good for me, not get carried away by the wave or someone else's motives.

2. The need to be the loudest in the room, to criticize others to make themselves feel better. -> Nobody feels better by bringing others down. As the website says "there's a difference between enjoying the spotlight and always needing to be the center of attention".

3. Not being able to admit you're wrong -> I believe there is a fairness between people, it's about what is fair. If there is a situation and in all fairness I'm in the wrong, then I will admit my guilt, but if not, I can be stubborn about why I don't think I'm in the wrong, but I'm also open to being convinced otherwise if that's the case.

4. Buying things before your bills are paid. -> Yes, I still need to work on that, I'm not very good at money management. I need to be if I actually want to but useful stuff. Not never spend anything on short-term pleasure, but setting a definitive amount of how much I want to spend on that and being very specific about what I spend it on.

5. Completely being unaware by choice of how your actions affect others. -> I think I'm in a grey area. I want to be aware of how my actions affect others, I don't want to hurt others, but sometimes I may exaggerate or cross the line without knowing it.

6. Name calling when your argument fails -> Nope, that is dumb. Arguments are good, but name-calling and automatically assuming bad intent is not one of them. It may steal the show in a debate with public, but it's not a healthy debate where you actually want to get to the bottom of things and understand them properly.

7. Taking joy in annoying someone to get a reaction from them -> I do that sometimes with friends, nagging them, I think that's the word, making light insults to get a reaction from them, they would make a light insult back, ironies, not something that is insulting or outright offensive but something inconvenient, make them seem in a bad light, but not in real important events, just when we are together with a group of friends and for the fun, not to hurt anyone, if someone is offended by this, I will stop. I think a lot of group of friends do this.

8. Putting your entire life on social media -> Quite the opposite, I rarely put my life on social media. I appear more often in pictures where I'm tagged by other people I hang out with, than have pictures I post myself.

9. Always trying to be "the alpha" and go out on other males. -> Trying to be the alpha is a sign of insecurity, you are not sure of your worth, so you are trying to shrink other people's worth to make the illusion of your worth higher. I think a real man finds worth in what he has, not what he is trying to steal by making others look less in comparison, and a real man is comfortable not always being the most dominant in the room, because he knows you don't have to be the most dominant in the room in order to be good enough.

10. Taking criticism offensively, as opposed to as a chance to improve -> When criticizing other people, it's important to be considerate of other people, because criticism is unpleasant for anyone, it's a natural reaction. Unpleasant but good, it ultimately helps people correct and better themselves, that must be kept in mind. So although criticism offends me, as it does to anyone, I ultimately take it as a good advice and a chance to improve.

11. Thinking that just because you like somebody they have an obligation to like you back -> Agreed, but I would go on step further, if you like someone, they won't like you back randomly, you got to make them like you, you got to make them interested in you. Looks matter, of course. But other things matter, such as how colorful is your personality, whether you are happy and energetic and silly, how willing you are to be honest about your interests and tastes, being interested but not out in the open, dropping hints, taking it slowly, not revealing your feelings early, not making it clear you like them early on, there has to be some uncertainty too or it breaks the fun, a bit more discreet originally, someone not dedicated to us can be attractive for this very reason, it's something we're not quite sure we can have. You can of course give hints you're interested but nothing over the top, only until you feel you are familiar enough to each other to ask for a date.

12. Always engaging in potential conflict -> Don't fight a battle you have nothing to gain by winning. Although sometimes you need to stand up for yourself, like if a bully hits on you, fight back, even if you lose at least you show you are not an easy target and he will have troubles if he tries that again, difficulties. But if someone bothers you, leave them alone or try to solve the conflict diplomatically, don't jump to conflict. It's also true that if you don't have initiative you will lose many opportunities in life and if you always avoid conflict you will end up being used, but diplomacy is better than conflict and sometimes you have only to lose from conflict.

13. Being a bad loser. A loss is an opportunity to improve, not an occasion to throw a fit. -> I think being a loser is having the mindset of the fear of failure rather than the desire to get to the result. Those who don't see failing in a negative light will make more attempts. As a result, naturally, they will see more success and therefore learn more. Learning more and having more success is finding the right way to frame the learning process. If you just frame the learning process in such a way that you did not concern yourself with failure, how much more successful could you be, how much more could you learn? This is more than just "have a positive attitude" or "never give up" because those sort of imply you're having to endure against your true desire to quit, when you frame a challenge or a learning process in a way where you don't see failing in a negative light, you actually want to do it. It feels natural to ignore the failures and try again.

14. Being passive-aggressive -> It depends on whether the other person deserves it or not. There is value in being polite and respectful even when you are right, people appreciate that and will be touched by it. But being a jerk is not the same as being wrong, if someone is acting like a douche, you are fully entitled to have some dignity and self-respect to stand up for yourself. Even for the small things. It's okay to tell people to close the door and take a stand. It's okay to take a picture of someone who apparently doesn't want a picture of them taken, if it's taken within a joking spirit. It's okay not to stand certain things and take action. It's your right to have your own dignity and stand up for your comfort and yourself. When you are in the right and the other people don't do their share.

15. Even if you disagree with someone, it's important not to dismiss or invalidate their feelings -> I feel that this is strongly related to the one above, if you are in a debate or heated discussion with someone, it's important not to jump to conclusions about them and keep the discussion rational and educated, even if they do, try to drift it back. When you debate or have a heated discussion with someone, they are not the devil incarnate, they just have a different opinion, it's important to keep that one in mind, for at least these day we tend to have a black & white approach to people with different opinions because it makes it easier to demonize them and make ourselves look like saints by comparison, while also destroying any chance for healthy communication and healthy debate, we shut off to one another.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> You're laughing. "You must be making fun of me", he said suspiciously.
> 
> 
> Two likes = one love. Hmm. Now if only I could find a way to take advantage.
> ...


You made fun of yourself no? _smirks_ I just found the responses colorful and entertaining in the sarcastic way you intended. At least, that is how I interpret most of your posts. Witty sarcasm. Am I wrong?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> You made fun of yourself no? _smirks_ I just found the responses colorful and entertaining in the sarcastic way you intended. At least, that is how I interpret most of your posts. Witty sarcasm. Am I wrong?


I'm a little wary of being directly sarcastic. I would rather just make a joke. If I'm sarcastic I sense I'm making fun of someone else at their expense somehow. Not sure.

Look at the def:
noun: *sarcasm*; plural noun: *sarcasms*

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"
Just about saying anything one could find a way to call it "sarcistic" depending on the context.


----------



## Jabbadonut (Mar 23, 2021)

B3LIAL said:


> What Are Common Signs Of Immaturity? 15 Traits That Mean You Have Some Growing Up To Do, According To Reddit
> 
> 
> Whether or not we want to admit it, everyone can be a little immature from time to time — like inadvertently giggling at a fart or playing a dumb, harmless prank on a friend. But there's a huge difference between having occasional moments of…
> ...


When I was 6 years old I decided I was never going to forget what it was like to be a kid. I haven't. That has been both a blessing and a curse . . .


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

Wow, I have that too  

Not Taking Criticism Well
Wanting To Be The "Alpha"
Enjoying Aggravating Others
Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others
Dismissing Others' Feelings
Not Admitting You're Wrong


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

One of the most puzzling thing about this thread is the Fe versus Fi personality factors. Fe - feeling awareness of others ... which is recommended; Fi - awareness of one's own feelings ... which is allowed.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> I'm a little wary of being directly sarcastic. I would rather just make a joke. If I'm sarcastic I sense I'm making fun of someone else at their expense somehow. Not sure.
> 
> Look at the def:
> noun: *sarcasm*; plural noun: *sarcasms*
> ...


How about dark humor. Does that work better for you? I forget people misinterpret what I mean most of the time. At least~ you attempted to clarify. I appreciate that.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Seems like I have all of them, appearing in different stages, changing intensity from time to time. I don't have a problem admitting to these. But I'm probably not going to do anything about them either. It's interesting that they've appeared and gotten worse as I've aged. I was very mature and responsible for my age as a kid, a teenager, and in my 20s as well. It's supposed to be the other way around. I guess I don't have anything to either win or lose, so I don't pay that much attention to them any more.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> How about dark humor. Does that work better for you? I forget people misinterpret what I mean most of the time. At least~ you attempted to clarify. I appreciate that.


What is "dark humor" or can we forget that?

Does this help? What I'm after is a *ridiculous* contrast between reality and something else surprisingly related maybe with a germ of truth with also reality in another context. To put them together generates an energy whose best output is laughter. I wish to avoid hurting anyone (there are repercussions doing that), but there is always the risk someone will be hurt. That's the breaks.

The INTP in me is fond of explaining things. Examples can clarify the above theory. Take this one:

7. *Enjoying Aggravating Others*
I love the sound of fingernails across a chalkboard. Imagine that. 

Supposedly aggravating people for the sake of some grievance is proposed to be a sign of immaturity. I've heard the fingernail thing. It's not pleasant. So I made a contrast between me feigning loving it and most hating it. Seems harmless yet there may be someone out there who is sensitive enough to not like it even as a joke. Now we have to decide if I am walking the line between immaturity and making fun.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Irresponsible Spending Habits

Yeah...

But I already pay board, and always pay things for my parents when they ask me to anyway, and I offer a lot to pay for various things and bills etc, but they say "no it's fine we don't want to take your money". Of course I pay for my own items.

I don't live alone and am single so no kids, no bills no car registration.......

But I'm getting better at not buying stuff.

Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others

Not an intentional thing.
I mean I _am _aware of what things could hurt other people's feelings etc, I never _deliberately _ say something upsetting.

I just have bad impulse control and I might say something wrong when I snap.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> What is "dark humor" or can we forget that?
> 
> Does this help? What I'm after is a *ridiculous* contrast between reality and something else surprisingly related maybe with a germ of truth with also reality in another context. To put them together generates an energy whose best output is laughter. I wish to avoid hurting anyone (there are repercussions doing that), but there is always the risk someone will be hurt. That's the breaks.
> 
> ...











Will you be my person translator? I have limited patience on explanations. I guess I prefer for someone to just get it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Will you be my person translator? I have limited patience on explanations. I guess I prefer for someone to just get it.


Yes I can give it a try. You must be patient with me though. You obviously are not an INTP type. 

I love to give explanations for things (even if they are dead wrong). After all, "you get what you pay for." Just for you I can make an exception and charge a remarkably low fee. It will take me a few hours to calculate just what that fee may be. Meanwhile Nicewhile, take your time. I'm at your service.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

1. *Not Taking Responsibility For Your Actions*
That depends on what the issue is. If it's something I find to personally be morally reprehensible, then I'll admit my fault as quickly as possible.
I can certainly hold a grudge though, so if I can find things that other people are responsible for, it can be hard for me to forgive them.
As such, if I get too ingrained in what other people did wrong, I sometimes forget ways in where I can improve my behaviour for next time.

2. *Needing To Be The Center Of Attention*
I do as much as I can to not be in the spotlight as much as possible.
More attention just means more obligations I have to commit to, and that can get exhausting after a while. 
I'd much rather take a backseat and observe from a distance. 

3. *Not Admitting You're Wrong*
This was actually an issue for me when I was younger. If I was wrong about something, I thought it was indicative of me being stupid.
But as I grew up a bit, I learned to (sort of) seperate the two. Now it's a lot easier to accept than I'm wrong, and to actually find solutions to things. 

4. *Irresponsible Spending Habits*
For the most part, I always dedicate a portion of my pay cheques into my savings, since I like having that added security there for the event in which something goes wrong.
I sometimes have my moments where I'll spend a lot of money at once, but I always feel terrible afterwards, I'd much rather hold onto it.
Sometimes, I watch my ESFP brother spend his money immediately on instruments, equipment, music paraphernalia, etc. I always wonder how he does it.

5. *Being Unaware Of How You Affect Others*
I don't intentionally insult people when I don't have to, and I always apologize if I did. I just find those actions usually unnecessary, and I think it's better to be polite. 
With that being said, I'm also incredibly oblivious. I'll sometimes say things that others interpret completely differently than what I intended.
I'm constantly learning how to conduct myself better, so it's a start.

6. *Name-Calling Others*
I don't do this in general. That's a good way to cause unnecessary trouble. 
Okay, that's a lie. I'll mentally keep a note of idiots. But I'll never say it out loud at least. 
I've worked with people in the wire lining industry that would just insult each other constantly. It just gets in the way most of the time.

7. *Enjoying Aggravating Others*
This ties into the previous point, I don't like causing unnecessary trouble.
If someone really pisses me off though, then I like to make a point that them being aggravated doesn't intimidate me. 
But no, I don't enjoy making people intentionally angry. 

8. *Over-Sharing On Social Media*
I rarely post on social-media, so that's not so much an issue on that end.
In terms of Personality Cafe, I've posted about my personal issues a few times. But it was mainly to get an outside perspective.
It pays to get out of your own mindset once in a while, and get input from others. So that's what I strive to do, and it's a good tool to use.

9. *Wanting To Be The "Alpha"*
I find people who try to be "alpha males" to be incredibly pathetic. Following a set of guidelines made by supposed "alphas" is pretty "beta" if you ask me. 
There's a difference between adopting positive traits onto your already existent personality, and just adopting a fake one altogether.
I recommend people try adopting the former, it's a much healthier thing to do, and it reflects who you really are to boot.

10. *Not Taking Criticism Well*
I guess this one depends on what "not taking criticism well" means. Does it mean getting angry at the critic, or internalizing that criticism? Or both?
I don't get angry when I get criticized, but I do think that criticism reflects on who I am personally. So there's a chance I'll be harsher on myself because of it. 
Honestly, it also matters how that criticism is delivered as well. If I'm told what I need to work on, but also what I'm doing well, then I have a more accurate view of what I need to do.
Getting criticized about everything you do is not helpful, and that is when I get angry.

11. *Feeling Entitled To Someone's Affections*
I sometimes look at relationships transactionally, so this one can affect me when I'm in a negative state.
For example, if I commit a certain amount of time into a person, I expect some time or loyalty in return. I don't think that's too much to ask.
But if I'm feeling particularly alone, I can get a bit harsher with people when it comes to this. But that anger might be more directed at myself more than anything. 

12. *Always Picking/Engaging In Fights*
This sort of feels like a repeated point from #7. But I don't like picking fights. 
But when I feel like I need to get involved, I have a habit of not caring who the other person is. That can get me into trouble.
I once got into an argument with a person on a heated topic on Facebook (my first mistake). We both didn't see eye to eye, and I got frustrated.
Turns out, that person was my great-aunt. I didn't know that fact until I attended my grandfather's funeral, and she talked to me about it. 
But besides those occasions, I don't like getting into trouble and wasting energy. 

13. *Being A Sore Loser*
Generally speaking, if it was a fair play, I can accept defeat.
But beating me in _Mario Party_ isn't fair, so that doesn't count. 

14. *Passive Aggressiveness*
This one is a bit weird. I do my best to be blunt. If I intend something to hurt, then it is going to hurt.
But my delivery can be a bit weird. I don't put a whole lot of force behind what I say unless I'm angry, so it could look like I'm being passive-aggressive.
But that's just me being aggressive, but not forceful about it. But I think I can certainly be passive aggressive at points though. It depends on the situation. 

15. *Dismissing Others' Feelings*
This one also depends on the context. If I'm trying to argue for something and I believe it to be correct, I don't really care how a person feels about the conclusion.
But outside of those situations, feelings are important to recognize. I may be really oblivious, but I do my best to consider the other person's feelings.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Yes I can give it a try. You must be patient with me though. You obviously are not an INTP type.
> 
> I love to give explanations for things (even if they are dead wrong). After all, "you get what you pay for." Just for you I can make an exception and charge a remarkably low fee. It will take me a few hours to calculate just what that fee may be. Meanwhile Nicewhile, take your time. I'm at your service.


I can pay you in gifs, memes or both= virtual food... 

















I will even preread some and alter them. Edit: Spanking for sparkle.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I can pay you in gifs, memes or both= virtual food...


This is a thread about immaturity. Pay me as you wish and I will evaluate in my own way. I know you are impatient. I like to take my time. I'm sure there is immaturity in there somewhere. Whether it is uncovered or not, I'm reminded of wise sages who claim, "None are so blind as those who will not see."


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> This is a thread about immaturity. Pay me as you wish and I will evaluate in my own way. I know you are impatient. I like to take my time. I'm sure there is immaturity in there somewhere. Whether it is uncovered or not, I'm reminded of wise sages who claim, "None are so blind as those who will not see."


lol I am impatient? How do you presume to know that? I forget- the thread is about immaturity and if someone does not stay on topic they deserve backhanded comments. I think you may be right ~ "None are so blind as those who will not see." Have a lovely day


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lol I am impatient? How do you presume to know that?


I don't know, but I surmise you know somethin':


ENIGMA2019 said:


> I have limited patience on explanations. I guess I prefer for someone to just get it.


=========================



ENIGMA2019 said:


> Have a lovely day


Thar ye go. Do you presume to know me and my day that you can give me orders?

Anyway I'm having a great day. I got 18 buckets of chips; got fresh gas for my rototiller; got a 40 lb bag of floating fish food to feed my koi, ready for the summer season.

What's up with you? I'm curious. Would you care to join me?, heh, heh.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> I don't know, but I surmise you know somethin':
> 
> =========================


 You got me there. I actually have a lot of patience.



BigApplePi said:


> Thar ye go. Do you presume to know me and my day that you can give me orders?


Sure ~ Why not? Do my laundry now!



BigApplePi said:


> Anyway I'm having a great day. I got 18 buckets of chips; got fresh gas for my rototiller; got a 40 lb bag of floating fish food to feed my koi, ready for the summer season.
> 
> What's up with you? I'm curious. Would you care to join me?, heh, heh.


Stuck inside listening to Tom Segura: Ball Hog and typing on here. 18 buckets of chips? What kind of chips? I would actually. Koi ponds are cool. Alas, I can not be in direct sunlight for another week.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Ehh, none really, besides 15 a bit...but I genuinely think some people are just too sensitive so I'm really not even sure if I'm out of bounds with this.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

*5. Being unaware of how you affect others*
=> Well, I try to be polite to everyone. But sometimes I do wonder whether I'm annoying the other party with my questions, or whether I come across as trying to prove the other party wrong.

*8. Oversharing on social media (if PerC counts as a social media)*
=> I'm honestly unaware that this can be considered as a sign! I truly believe that sharing is fine as long as we're not expecting to get any attention for it or fishing for compliments/admiration. 

With that said, I think I'll tone it down. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

I think I have at least six of those, lmao...


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I know I am immature but I can't really identify with most of the points and those I do are only case-specific and contain a lot of "but"s. So perhaps I am actually more mature than I think I am?


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Astrida88 said:


> I know I am immature but I can't really identify with most of the points and those I do are only case-specific and contain a lot of "but"s. So perhaps I am actually more mature than I think I am?


Keep calm, you're fine. 
Check the source to see that it is at least a very suspicious one. "Reddit" or something with the same extremely low level of trust.


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

I align with a few. Specifically, argumentativeness, name-calling, insensitivity to others' emotions (if it's someone I don't know, otherwise I actually empathize), and aggravating someone else for entertainment. My sense of humor may not be the nicest, but I'm at least very, _very _selective with the kinds of people I aggravate and dismiss. I won't ruin someone's streak of self-indulgence just because I'm not fond of them, but I just might take a piss on someone who thinks they're more than what they are.

To clarify, I don't dislike most people, but when I do find someone I really dislike (an actual egotist, some pretentious person, a delusional manchild, etc.), I sometimes tend to take an opportunity to poke some fun, remind them what sucks about them, and rub some salt in the wound. Childish, I know, but then again I am a child. And I am working on it.

On a side note: I don't want to turn the discussion sour by any means. I simply want to share something subjective that someone else might relate to. Though the sources used in the original article may not be the most credible, I take this opportunity to contribute to discussion.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I do some, sometimes, as teasing people purposely, dismissing their feelings(although I learned to try not to—) , passive aggressive behaviors are present as well. All of which rarely occur. 
but I actively over spend money. 
Positive:I’ve learned how to accept criticism. Lol


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was expecting to reject the list, but I agree with it. And no, none of those are things I do much at all. I can think of some others as well:

16) Unnecessary anger at oneself or others - Mature people do not need to be brutally angry except as an internal stance of balance.

17) Posturing a virtue, posting about it, SEEMING all cool and wise, instead of actually just doing the wise thing. 

18) Thinking anyone is toxic when they are mostly just some normal person with normally bad habits and attitude (just like you). To actually mature people, almost no one is really toxic. Toxicity is a challenge to be overcome.

19) Inability to tolerate new ideas that require effort or caring more than is 'normal'. Mature people always care and are always open to new ideas, especially to discuss those that challenge their own.

20) Inability to utilize all three primal emotions, e.g over-dependence on a single emotional fix. As in people who refuse anger as unwise, people who can only function within facts and reason, and people who only work based on their feelings. Mature people us all three paths and are well aware that all three paths exist.


----------



## yoongi_ismySpiritAnimal (Jun 2, 2021)

* *Passive Aggressive- *this is the only one I align to in the given list, although I don't think I'm fully mature enough it seems that I'm not as immature as I thought myself to be.
I'm still working out my way to avoid being passive-aggressive and other things as well I still have a long way to go. I'm also very sarcastic I don't know if that's considered immature, because sometimes when people are asking dumb or nonsense questions or saying something completely irrelevant to the topic I would answer sarcastically and be a passive-aggressive ass, but I'm working through it and reflecting on myself.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

1. Yes.

2. Subtly, with the people I’m close to and attached to.

3. Yes, but do most people have an easy time with that?

4. Generally not, though I do spend on hobbies, occasionally on video games and my biggest weakness by far is food.

5. Sometimes, but by “others”, 99.9% of people can’t and won’t care about me. As long as I try to be aware of the people I’m close to and try to make them happier, that’s what counts.

6. No.

7. No.

8. I used to when I was more depressed and in a bad home situation. Nowadays I do it a lot less and I’m tired of most social media anyway.

9. No.

10. Yes, but then again how many of take criticism well?

11. Sometimes, but I’m starting to have a different outlook on it once I realize that it’s often not me who has a problem, but that not everyone is worth my time and energy.

12. Generally not, though when I’m having a bad day I do get more cranky and feisty than usual.

13. Work in progress, but I’m not what comes to mind when people think of a competitive person.

14. Sometimes.

15. As an Fi dominant, I do admit I often have trouble understanding others’ feelings if they don’t resonate with mine. And I might never be as good as understanding a very different set of feelings / values as say, an Fe user. However, if I am committed to someone and I am on the same page as them, I will do as much as I can to make their feelings known and validated.


----------



## arneforbes111 (Jul 2, 2021)

Maturity is relative.

This is the opinion of the article writer.

A mature person, imho, never assumes theirv iews are right without evidence. They respect the will of others, unless there is a reason not to. The article writer seems like he's from The Waltons. no, life has moved on, bud.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> What Are Common Signs Of Immaturity? 15 Traits That Mean You Have Some Growing Up To Do, According To Reddit
> 
> 
> Whether or not we want to admit it, everyone can be a little immature from time to time — like inadvertently giggling at a fart or playing a dumb, harmless prank on a friend. But there's a huge difference between having occasional moments of…
> ...


Yes. 👻


----------



## Iced_Mocha (11 mo ago)

I considered Number Two, but I'm not. I enjoy spotlight, but not when others are hurt from it. One I'm probably guilty of is Three. I consider myself a "keyboard warrior." I also considered Twelve, but I most certainly do not go _looking _for fights, but another I am guilty of is Fourteen. Yeah. Passive-aggressiveness. My total immaturity level is two.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> 4. Irresponsible Spending Habits
> 
> Sometimes, I watch my ESFP brother spend his money immediately on instruments, equipment, music paraphernalia, etc. I always wonder how he does it.


I would not immediately consider your E.S.F.P. brother to be an irresponsible spender of money. Becoming a very skilled musician that can play more than 3 music instruments is not very cheap. Perfecting your skills for every music instrument is very expensive. Normal people cannot afford buying all music instruments. Unless you are willing to fake an extraverted personality to gain a big enough social network of people who have access to every music instrument, good luck affording becoming this musical protégé. Especially since increasing wealth inequality is happening internationally to allow ultra-wealthy elites more wealth than most people. Also, music illiteracy is increasing internationally. Because more people don't understand solfége due to increasing wealth inequality.

Music has become soullessly commercialized by greedy prostitutes who significantly dumb it down for impulsive consumers. Music used to be more intellectually competitive and less predictable in the past. These younger generations are significantly lacking competitive skills that older generations had. Because ultra-wealthy elites increased wealth inequality, authoritarian censorship, etc. internationally. So, that is why there is less high quality competition in the music world from younger generations. I would say your E.S.F.P. brother is rare.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a theory. That’s related to this thread a tad as far as maturity.

Of course it’d never apply with or be the case in all instances.

But my hunch is that many people who actually act like nut balls online may actually be the ones out in society shouldering a lot, and often are composed and hold themselves well. I notice some of the most candid people and tmi open people on forums often for example have occupations in heavy empath jobs. I.e. teaching, human services etc.

Whereas it seems like people who come online and try to portray their shit as perfect are probably the real fucken shit shows IRL. If they can’t even admit to themselves online. If their lives were so fucken perfect why would they be online so frequently. And making themselves feel better patronizing other people. At least the ones who are candid and open or TMI or whatever are releasing that somewhere. I suspect again not all but many who play perfect life online of actually truly the ones masking the most. They are probably leading shitty lives in denial or are probably actually the really truly vain narcissist self involved ones shitting on other people. Mods in forums are exempt from this because they have to maintain a certain level of objectivity.

But it astounds me how many people answered this thread and said none they relate to. Or like one or two. Denial is immature too. So is having to lie to yourself or other people. Just because you’re not tmi or an over sharer, which I need to stress I lean way too tmi on forum. Anyways I suspect sometimes some of the most facetious people online are the most full of shit. Denial and lying is immature, and also would constitute in many cases as passive aggressive. Don’t confuse lying and pretending to yourself and others, under an alias as your shit doesn’t stink vs being private or selective… there’s a difference. That is immature. Going online under and alias frequently and acting like your life is perfect is probably a major cover.

People in good marriages, with great families, or doing all the perfect career moves, with their entire lives together and all figured out, or guys who seem to know how to get these perfect women and yet aren’t married and harass women, or whatever in the fuck someone’s dumbass backstory is, wouldn’t spend so much of their time on forums patronizing others acting perfect, anymore than the people who act like basket cases or are candid and more open than the ones who pretend to have perfect lives and mock. That’s immature. I think denial is immature.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah a few


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> I have a theory. That’s related to this thread a tad as far as maturity.
> 
> Of course it’d never apply with or be the case in all instances.
> 
> ...


Maybe. But when I answered on here, I was being honest. Only 2 of the traits really rung a bell with me, unless I'm not being honest with _myself_ . But as far as I can tell I'm pretty honest with myself. I don't think we can assume everyone who only identified with 2 or less traits listed is masking something.

And I know I sometimes portray myself as a happy person on here, but I really am happy _FOR THE MOST PART_ .


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Is there a difference between maturity and wisdom?

I kind of think that maturity is essentially doing what's best for you in the long term, not just the short term.


----------



## Optimouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, maturity/immaturity is a very relative idea. And the points in the article are vague, I could say I have this number but not that number, someone else could be like "Yeah right, do you remember that day when you did that/said that?". Maybe I have all the flags, LOL


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going to disagree that dismissing people's feelings is an immature trait. Some people's feelings need to be dismissed because their feelings are far too selfish, irrational, contradicts reality, etc. Not all feelings need validation or respect. Feelings can be _very_ wrong.


----------

